# HP NC523SFP 10 Gbit Adapter ql0: qla_hw_send: (nsegs[1, 42, 0x0] > Q8_TX_MAX_SEGMENTS)



## Christian Anderson (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,
We are trying to get our HP NC523SFP PCI-Express Dual Port 10 Gbit Adapter to work with PFsense which runs FreeBSD 10.1. The card runs on Qlogic 3200 driver (qlxgb(4)).
We have copied the driver file from an untouched FreeBSD and added it to loader.conf.
Also we have set the system tunables to, as the driver readme file says:


```
kern.ipc.nmbjumbo9=262144
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_max=262144
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc=16384
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=1000000
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=2097152
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=131072
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_max=262144
net.inet.tcp.sendspace=65536
```

However then we are assigning the interface, we get thousands of these failures:


```
kernel: ql0: qla_hw_send: (nsegs[1, 42, 0x0] > Q8_TX_MAX_SEGMENTS)
kernel: ql0: qla_dump_buf8: qla_hw_send: wrong pkt dump end
kernel: ql0: 0x00000020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 c2 ff 1f fe
kernel: ql0: 0x00000010: 08 00 06 04 00 01 8c dc d4 91 ec 10 c2 ff 1f 03
kernel: ql0: 0x00000000: ff ff ff ff ff ff 8c dc d4 91 ec 10 08 06 00 01
kernel: qla_dump_buf8: qla_hw_send: wrong pkt 0x2a dump start
```

Does anybody know what causes this?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2015)

Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290


----------



## Christian Anderson (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry, didn't see that. Can't change my topic title unfortunately.

Links to my PFsense threads:
https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=95369.0
http://www.reddit.com/r/PFSENSE/comments/3a9ksy/hp_nc523sfp_10_gbit_adapter_qla_hw_send_nsegs1_42/


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2015)

What version of pfSense?


----------



## Christian Anderson (Jun 19, 2015)

The server is currently running pfSense 2.2.2


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 19, 2015)

Can you replicate the issue on plain FreeBSD?  Even if there are likely minimal changes between FreeBSD and pfSense in this area the effect of mixing pieces can't be discounted.  It would be helpful if the issue can be replicated.


----------



## Christian Anderson (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,

I will install the network card into our FreeBSD server and return back when it's done.


----------



## itssk (Aug 4, 2018)

I just bought the NC523sfp card and I get the same error. Reading https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=qlxgb&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports and have no idea how to compile the following lines into the kernel configuration file.


----------

